# New stacks of Mogwai + a 4 square pic



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

People are always asking me what Mogwai looks like when she stands for square, so I tried to provide a pic. I had to set her up for it, so it's a bit artificial, but you can get an idea of it 




























Free stack









Four square


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

you know..i really wish they would do four square pics for GSD at least _sometimes._ because seeing the four square pic next to the stacks makes her structure a LOT more visible...

nice pix. Rada's pretty. even if she is being a sloot.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, but they never will

I do wish Mirada had less rear, but I've felt that way since she was about 8 months old xD


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't get GSD conformation AT ALL! But she looks like she's filling out nicely.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah.. she does have a LOT of rear... but that MIGHT change yet... 

One thing I have noticed is that she seems more calf knee'd than what is desirable. I know the GSD is calf knee'd but hers seem more than desirable? (Remember.. I am looking more at German line dogs than American Line dogs these days). Would you want a little tighter foot on her? 

Now I know you put a few pounds on for the ring, but is she a little heavy or is that coat? 

In the four square picture, aren't the rear toes supposed to be in line with the stifle joint? (I know you said it was artificial). 

I like her head and her coat looks a LOT like Questa's coat.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I know I don't contribute much on the way of a pointing out what is or isn't supposed to be there but I think you have beautiful dogs lol. I mean I couldn't find a flaw if I tried to but I wouldn't search for them. You have amazing dogs and it is clearly obvious how much time you put into them to make them so perfect. You should be really proud


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Now I know you put a few pounds on for the ring, but is she a little heavy or is that coat?


No I don't. Ever. In fact, people like to see super skinny dogs at specialties, and I think it looks AWFUL. 

All that is coat (she was freshly bathed AND she's actually starting to blow out her coat, so it won't be around much longer). She weighs 52 pounds.

Glad somebody likes her head. I hate it 



> In the four square picture, aren't the rear toes supposed to be in line with the stifle joint?


Probably xD GSDs don't stack four square so I really wasn't sure WHAT to do with her. When either of my dogs stand four square, neither stand under themselves. They park out a bit.



> Would you want a little tighter foot on her?


Tighter Feet
Firmer ligamentation
Less Rear
Stronger Muzzle (really, I don't have a problem with her SKULL, her muzzle is just weak)
Better eye set (deeper in socket)

I have to admit looking at her now, she's not as long as I originally thought.



> but that MIGHT change yet...


Highly unlikely IME, so if she's bred I'll just need to correct for that.



> You have amazing dogs and it is clearly obvious how much time you put into them to make them so perfect. You should be really proud


Thank you


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

What exactly is breed standards for her muzzle? I wouldn't want to tell her muzzle is weak to her face XD She may take offense if common folk like myself made such a crash comment but I reckon it means something in the show world and wondered what a strong muzzle was just in comparison. I used to have no knowledge of this show business stuff and it is more interesting then I thought it was.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> What exactly is breed standards for her muzzle?


From the AKC Standard:
The ideal dog is stamped with a look of quality and nobility--difficult to define, but unmistakable when present. Secondary sex characteristics are strongly marked, and every animal gives a definite impression of masculinity or femininity, according to its sex. 

The head is noble, cleanly chiseled, strong without coarseness, but above all not fine, and in proportion to the body. The head of the male is distinctly masculine, and that of the bitch distinctly feminine. /Standard quotation

Now, from the standpoint of AKC fanciers, her head is beautiful. From the owner of a primarily German bred dog, Mirada has a Collie head. Pretty, but incorrect. Does she look like a girl? Yes. Do I think she could carry a SchH III dumbbell? At this point in time, no. Her underjaw is too weak. It affects bite pressure and distribution as well.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

OK I can see those standards I guess her muzzle did just seem if anything very soft and feminine to me so I was wondering why that would be considered weak but i didn't know they tested the muzzle physically as well is that what you mean with the dumbbell? Are they required to lift a certain weight with their bite. Lot's of things are considered in these shows that i didn't know were considered!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Carrying a dumbbell isn't considered for show, no. But it is a matter of function (gripping a dumbbell, gripping a perp, controlling an unwieldy sheep, etc), and while I do love exhibiting in conformation shows, it REALLY ticks me off everytime I hear "The German Shepherd Dog is a MOVING/TROTTING breed!"

NO IT'S NOT doggone it! The GSD is a *utilitarian working breed*.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I have little knowledge as to which dogs belong to which class but I have only ever referred to GSD as a working breed and never heard it classified other wise..I got to check that trotting class I bet there are some nice breeds in that class. I can defiantly see how the dumbbell would show function all very interesting thanks for taking the time to tell me. Beautiful as always girl never stop what your good at.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I have little knowledge as to which dogs belong to which class but I have only ever referred to GSD as a working breed and never heard it classified other wise


Trotting isn't a class, simply a descriptor.

AKC is currently divided into 7 groups. Herding, Working, Terrier, Toy, Sporting, Non-Sporting, and Hound. GSDs are in the Herding Group. When they were originally accepted into the AKC registry they were in the Working Group (which is where I feel they belong). They were moved to herding in 1985 IIRC.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Yea the working group makes sense to me cause they have the capabilities of doing such a variety of jobs but maybe they excel at herding at such a rate they thought it better to switch? I saw your dogs hearding and before then if you remember i was very ignorant in the fact of them being used for herding lol. I just never really thought of them as herding dogs lol . But it really does come very naturally to them by watching your videos. I always thought of them as police dogs, service dogs, stuff like that. It is just what popped in my mind when I thought of the breed.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She has such a beautiful expression in the picture where she's looking more towards the camera.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

hey Xeph, thanks for the foursquare! lol

Nice pics, I think she stacks well. I can see what you mean about the muzzle and Elana I can see what you mean about her feet. She's a beauty though!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Where did the time go?? Wasn't it just yesterday when you got a new pup?? How did she grow up so fast? And so beautifully?!? I think GSDs should be stacked four square once in a while to show people they're not actually slope backed or frog legged or whatever they seem to like to say.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

BTW I have 0 idea what calf kneed actually means, but when I googled it seems it's actually physically impossible for a dog to be so?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Free stack


She is beautiful, and I demand you send her to me




... after she comes out of heat.  <3


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Nono, send her here! I'll smuggle a dog out of rescue in return.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Feb 7, 2011)

She is a very good looking girl.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Calf knee'd (for comformation) is "back at the knee." Front leg joint can be Over at the knee, straight or back at the knee (calf knee'd). 

In the GSD (and many dog breeds) the dog is 'calf knee'd'. In horses, calf knees are a serious serious fault. In the GSD it is desired.. over a straight knee. I am just looking at your dog and it seems she is more 'back at the knee' than what is acceptable in the ring (it would be in the German ring).

See figure 11 and discussion in this link:
http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/02_The_Forehand/The_Forehand.html


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you mean like down on her pasterns?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Er, I have to admit that I really don't think that terminology applies here. If somebody mentions knees in reference to a dog, I'm going to be looking at the rear of the dog, not the front. Pasterns are essentially wrists, not knees. AKC standard says the angulation of the pastern should be 22-25* I've always said Mogwai has soft pasterns


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it is not the knee being a calf knee that you are seeing it is rather the long weak pasterns giving the look that the knee is behind instead of straight.


----------



## Katja Henriksen (Feb 7, 2011)

Xeph said:


> BTW I have 0 idea what calf kneed actually means, but when I googled it seems it's actually physically impossible for a dog to be so?


Wouldn't it be that they are narrow in the hocks? So it would be the hind legs not the front legs. 

I think your girl is lovely.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

The hocks turning into each other that you are thinking of is called cow hocked and is something different.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

We should all post our dogs, state what we like/don't like about them so every one can regurgitate it back to us. Should I put Smalls in a four square or Jonas?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I totally wanna see Jonas.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I laughed out loud just thinking about it. He would absolutely not cooperate, but I'll give it the old college try when I get home. I tried to stack Jack once and he was so terrified. I have no idea why, but he gave me big bug eyes so I backed off.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

The Only Dog I can Stack is Ianto but if I touch him he starts licking and wiggling and I end up just giving him rubs, he's just to dumb LOL! I'm not even sure if I could teach Wally to Stack it might be to late. LOL he'll stand for examination but that's about it. Forget getting him to stand a certain way and I woudln't even know what way to Stack him LOL...four square, or no..or what! 

Either way Xeph I think Mirada is beautiful even if I know nothing about confimation LOL!


----------

